# VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2010)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin 12/10

*VDSF und DAV, die Fusion
oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*​
Ich hatte am Dienstag, den 09.11. 2010, einen Anruf bekommen von Peter Mohnert, Präsident des VDSF-Bundesverbandes.

Ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich dazu überhaupt etwas veröffentlichen soll. Denn wir hatten lange telefoniert, nicht dass ich da was vergesse oder falsch schreibe. 
Auf das Gespräch kann ich natürlich im Einzelnen gar nicht komplett eingehen (über 1 Stunde). 
Nur die wichtigsten Dinge herauspicken, sowie gegenüber mir behaupteten Fakten nachprüfen und das dann so wiedergeben.

Ich habe natürlich die wichtigsten Stichpunkte mitnotiert, um das dann auch entsprechend nachrecherchieren zu können.

Denn scheinbar scheint das, was miteinander gesprochen wird, nicht zwangsweise identisch mit dem zu sein, was man dann schriftlich bekommt. 

Auf Grund der von Herrn Mohnert mir gegenüber telefonisch gemachten Aussagen habe ich dann die entsprechend nachprüfbaren Fakten als Fragen an den DAV geleitet. Und Antworten bekommen.

Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein (wie gesagt, man kann trotz Notizen bei einem Telefongespräch immer etwas falsch verstehen) habe ich dazu auch nochmal bei Peter Mohnert schriftlich nachgefragt. Und Antworten bekommen.

Daraus resultieren jetzt die vier unterschiedlichen Teile dieses Artikels.


1.: 
*Meine Erinnerung an Hand der Notizen zu dem Telefongespräch. *
2.:
*Die daraus resultierenden Nachfragen an den DAV samt Antworten.*
3.: 
*Die schriftliche Rückfrage bei Herrn Mohnert wegen des Telefonates und die Antwort dazu.*
4.: 
*Die aus diesen Antworten und Belegen hervorgehende Betrachtungsweise durch die Redaktion*


*Teil 1: 
Meine Erinnerung an Hand der Notizen zu dem Telefongespräch. *

Herr Mohnert wäre noch nie von Leuten aus seinem Verband auf die Diskussionen bei uns im Forum angesprochen worden.

Aber er hätte dann an diesem Dienstag 10 oder 11 Mails und Anrufe bekommen wegen des Artikels "Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!".

Es würde ja so nicht stimmen, wie ich darauf käme, dass der VDSF die Fusion nicht mehr wolle oder absichtlich platzen lassen würde?

Ich sagte, dass die Vorgänge um die Auflösung der 12er-Kommission für uns dafür sprächen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089

Herr Mohnert erklärte daraufhin, dass die 12er-Kommission nur dazu da gewesen sei, die Grundlagen zu erarbeiten und dass das mit dem Grundsatzpapier ja erledigt sei. Und dass von den „18 Wünschen des DAV“ ja 17 bereits in der neuen, gemeinsamen Satzung enthalten seien. Außer dem Wunsch „nach hauptamtlichen Präsidiumsmitgliedern".

Auf Nachfrage gab er dann aber auch zu, dass es *eben bis jetzt noch keine mit dem DAV abgesprochene neue, gemeinsame Satzung gebe*, sondern das noch mit dem DAV abgesprochen werden müsse. Dass dies aber das geschäftsführende Präsidium machen würde und dazu die 12er-Kommission nicht nötig sei. Der DAV wolle da ja nur immer weiter diskutieren.

Leider vergaß ich nachzufragen, wenn das mit Auflösung der 12er-Kommission so war wie von Herrn Mohnert geschildert, warum die nicht gleich nach Aufstellung des Grundsatzpapiers aufgelöst wurde, sondern bis zum Fischereitag in München (September2010) weiterarbeitete.

Ebenfalls sagte Herr Mohnert, der VDSF wolle und könne den „Wunsch nach hauptamtlichen Präsidiumsmitgliedern nicht mittragen“. Wegen solcher Gerüchte um hauptamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder hatten wir ja schon mal beim DAV nachgefragt. (nun wissen wir wenigstens woher das kommt), und dazu ein Dementi erhalten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3124753&postcount=237

So behauptet wurde das nach meiner Erinnerung und meinen Notizen aber telefonisch mir gegenüber von VDSF Präsident Mohnert und auf den Seiten des VDSF-Landesverbandes Saarland ist das ja auch so zu lesen:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/vereinigung-des-vdsf-mit-dem-dav/
Zitat daraus: 


> _Der FVS unterstützt die Forderung der VDSF-Landesverbände insgesamt, wonach auch der Vereinigungsverband, wie der VDSF bisher, ausschließlich durch ehrenamtliche Präsidenten geführt werden soll. Gegen diese Forderung gibt es von Seiten des DAV erheblichen Widerstand, weil im DAV *hauptamtliche Präsidentenposten* verloren zu gehen drohen._



Das sei auch der Grund, warum der VDSF 2 Euro pro Mitglied bekomme, der DAV aber 3,50 verlange.

Da ich auch nach Art der Zuwendung/Vergütung in den verschiedenen Verbänden fragte, riet mir Herr Mohnert doch einmal zu fragen, was z. B. Friedrich Richter bekommen würde vom DAV.

Denn es gab einige Gesichtspunkte bezüglich der Fusion, die der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler als Mitglied im DAV zu besprechen suchte. Darüber wurde im DAV selbstverständlich sachlich diskutiert. Herrn Richter also zum "Sündenbock" zu machen, weil er im DAV als Vertreter eines Mitgliedsverbandes die Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation genutzt hat, sollte eigentlich vermieden werden. Und vor allem nicht vermischt mit der Frage nach Vergütungsregelungen.

Und das auch und gerade, da erst kürzlich dazu ein Statement von Herrn Richter auf den Seiten des DAV veröffentlicht wurde, auf dem ganz klar hervorgeht, dass Herr Richter die Fusion unbedingt will, sofern die entsprechenden Bedingungen vorliegen. 
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2010/36_2010/Fusion-Friedrich-Richter.pdf

Interessant auch, dass Herr Richter gerade schon Erfahrungen mit einer Fusion auf Landesebene hat, Zitat dazu aus obigem Artikel:


> _Wir in Sachsen haben es vor gemacht, die Verschmelzung des ehemaligen VDSF-Verbandes Anglerverband Sachsen e.V. mit dem DAV-Regionalverband Anglerverband Mittlere Mulde Leipzig e.V. zum Anglerverband Leipzig e.V. wurde mit Wirkung zum 1. Oktober 2009 mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen. Damit sind nun alle 36.000 organisierten sächsischen Angler Mitglied im Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V.. Nach einem Jahr Arbeit im gemeinsamen Verband kann von einer erfolgreichen Vereinigung gesprochen werden._



Wir haben im Telefonat aber auch angelpolitische Dinge wie z. B. das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg und gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot wie in Bayern angesprochen.

Laut Herr Mohnert müsse das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg vom Verband verlangt werden, da er von den Behörde dazu gezwungen werde. Ansonsten würden dem Verband keine Gewässer des Landes mehr verpachtet werden. Dem entgegen stehen  natürlich die Verlautbarungen des VDSF in Baden-Württemberg gegenüber der dortigen Regierung, als die Regierung in B-W das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte (bei uns schon 2004 zu lesen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=332862&postcount=1


Das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot wie in Bayern wird von Herrn Mohnert unterstützt, er findet das richtig und das sei auch juristisch haltbar, das hätten Anwälte des VDSF (Spezialisten für Vereinsrecht) so ermittelt. 

Auf meinen Einwand, dass es da aber nicht um Vereinsrecht, sondern um Bundesgesetze wie das Naturschutzgesetz, Artenschutzgesetz und Tierschutzgesetz gehe, antwortete Herr Mohnert, dass das diese Vereinsrechtsexperten natürlich mit bedacht hätten. Außerdem könne damit jeder Verein/Gewässerbewirtschafter machen was er wolle und an ca. 95% der Gewässer in Bayern würde es ja schon Hegepläne geben.

Wir werden versuchen das nachzuprüfen. 

Ebenso, ob in diesen Hegeplänen Fischarten, die vom Bundesartenschutzgesetz betroffen sind (Moderlieschen, Gründling etc.), da auch immer vom gesetzlichen Rückwurfverbot laut Hegeplan ausgenommen sind (da diese Hegepläne sonst dem Bundesnaturschutz- und dem Bundesartenschutzgesetz widersprechen würden).

Alles in allem freut es mich sehr, dass der VDSF in Person von Herrn Mohnert nun Kontakt aufgenommen hat.

Wenngleich ich zugeben muss, dass ich weder verstanden habe, was Herr Mohnert von mir eigentlich wollte - Noch kann ich die von Herrn Mohnert genannten Fakten nachvollziehen, da diese sämtlich schon vorher widerlegt waren.

Auch die angelpolitische Einstellung kann ich nicht teilen.

Ich habe Herrn Mohnert jedoch die angelpolitischen Grundsätze unserer Redaktion mit seinem Einverständnis zugesandt und warte da noch auf seine Stellungnahme/Anmerkungen dazu.
Angelpolitische Grundätze unserer Redaktion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367



*Teil 2
Die daraus resultierenden Nachfragen an den DAV samt Antworten.*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> um zur Aufklärung der Anglerschaft mit Fakten beizutragen, beantworte ich nachfolgend die von Ihnen gestellten Fragen:
> 
> ...




*Teil 3
Die schriftliche Rückfrage bei Herrn Mohnert wegen des Telefonates und die Antwort dazu.*



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mohnert,
> im Rahmen einer ausgewogenen Berichterstattung möchte ich natürlich auch gerne auch die Ansichten des VDSF den Anglern näherbringen.
> 
> Daher würde ich Sie bitten, folgende von Ihnen in unserem Telefonat gemachten Aussagen zu bestätigen, damit wir dies entsprechend guten Gewissens auch veröffentlichen können.
> ...



Die Antwort von Herrn Mohnert:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner, so lassen sich die gestellten Fragen leider nicht beantworten.
> 
> Zu 1. Ja, das ist richtig, wobei die Verantwortung nun bei den geschäftsführenden Präsidien liegt.
> 
> ...



*Teil 4
Die aus diesen Antworten und Belegen hervorgehende Betrachtungsweise durch die Redaktion*
Für mich bleibt festzuhalten, dass man sich im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion nur auf das Geschriebene verlassen kann, nicht aber auf das Gesprochene.

Gerade die Auseinandersetzung um "hautpamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder" macht dies klar.

Denn nach meiner Erinnerung wurde dies mir von Herrn Mohnert im Telefonat auch so klar gemacht, dass es um "hauptamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder" geht - im Gegensatz dann zu seiner schriftlichen Antwort.. 

Und so ist es ja auch unter Bezug auf die Hauptversammlung des VDSF und die dort stattgefundene Verbandsausschusssitzung ja auch offiziell innerhalb des VDSF verbreitet und dann wohl auch für wahr befunden worden.
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/vereinigung-des-vdsf-mit-dem-dav/

So wie ich das dann wohl im Telefonat falsch verstanden habe, haben das dann wohl auch Hauptversammlung und Verbandsausschuss des VDSF falsch verstanden - laut Veröffentlichung Fischereiverband Saar.. 

Oder - das ist die andere Möglichkeit - es wurde nicht falsch verstanden, sondern bewusst so als Gerücht gestreut. 

Von wem auch immer.... 

Denn wie es eben auch auf den Seiten des Saarverbandes zu lesen steht, ist es ja klar so, wie es Herr Mohnert auch mir gegenüber in meiner Erinnerung telefonisch gesagt hatte. 

Und eben nicht so, wie er es dann schriftlich dargestellt hat und uns als Mail zukommen lies. 

Wenn jedoch solche "Mißverständnisse" in der Kommunikation nicht nur zwischen Verbänden und unserer Redaktion, sondern anscheinend auch zwischen den beiden Verbänden VDSF und DAV *und zumindest beim VDSF auch innerhalb des eigenen Verbandes vorkommen*, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn es mit der Fusion nicht vorangehen kann.

Denn da kann man dann sicher nicht von einem "vertrauensvollen Arbeiten" zwischen den jetzigen Gremien der Verbände sprechen, wenn man sich auf das gesprochene Wort nicht verlassen kann.

So wie es aber einst bei der 12er-Kommission von allen Seiten konstatiert wurde:
Eine gute, vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit im gegenseitigen Respekt..

*Ob das jetzt "kommunikative Mißverständnisse" sind oder das bewusste Hintertreiben der Fusion durch das Streuen nachweisbar falscher Gerüchte, diese Beurteilung können und wollen wir nicht redaktionell aufarbeiten.*

Das muss wohl jeder Leser und Angler alleine für sich entscheiden.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Hanns Peter (18. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Hallo Zusammen,
egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer Herr Mohnert in der Redaktion angerufen hat, es hat somit zum ersten Mal den Versuch von richtiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens des VDSF gegeben.

Was nun gesagt wurde, schriftlich beantwortet wurde: Naja, dazu kann man dann wieder seine eigene Meinung haben. Richtige Aussagen gibt es keine. Jedoch zumindest aus den schriftlichen Stellungnahmen könnte man zwischen den Zeilen lesen, dass es keine Fusion geben wird - die Meinungen sind zu weit auseinander.

Schade, denn einen starken Verband könnten wir gut gebrauchen. Aber einen, der uns Angler vertritt und nicht den "selbsternannten" Tierschützer nach dem Mund redet.


----------



## der_willinger (18. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

"Ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich dazu überhaupt etwas veröffentlichen  soll. Denn wir hatten lange telefoniert, nicht dass ich da was vergesse  oder falsch schreibe."

Vielleicht wäre es für die Zukunft besser gewesen nichts zu schreiben. An der Stelle von Herrn Mohner würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen ob ich nochmal auf die Fragen der Redaktion antworte. Der Mann gibts sich Mühe, informiert- und wird dann als jemand dargestellt, der falsche Dinge erzählt. 

"Für mich bleibt festzuhalten, dass man sich im Zusammenhang mit der  Fusion nur auf das Geschriebene verlassen kann, nicht aber auf das  Gesprochene."


----------



## ivo (18. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen warum Mr M angerufen hat. Er wollte "schön Wetter" machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



			
				hphoe schrieb:
			
		

> egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer Herr Mohnert in der Redaktion angerufen hat, es hat somit zum ersten Mal den Versuch von richtiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens des VDSF gegeben.



Sehe ich genauso und habe das auch so geschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem freut es mich sehr, dass der VDSF in Person von Herrn Mohnert nun Kontakt aufgenommen hat.



Was aber ja nichts an der Faktenlage und dem Schluss daraus ändert...


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das jetzt "kommunikative Mißverständnisse" sind oder das bewusste Hintertreiben der Fusion durch das Streuen nachweisbar falscher Gerüchte, diese Beurteilung können und wollen wir nicht redaktionell aufarbeiten.
> 
> Das muss wohl jeder Leser und Angler alleine für sich entscheiden.





			
				der_willinger schrieb:
			
		

> An der Stelle von Herrn Mohner würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen ob ich nochmal auf die Fragen der Redaktion antworte.


Ich hatte keine Fragen gestellt, Herr Mohnert hatte ja von sich aus bei mir angerufen..


----------



## BSZocher (18. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



			
				der_willinger schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht wäre es für die Zukunft besser gewesen nichts zu schreiben. An der Stelle von Herrn Mohner würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen ob ich nochmal auf die Fragen der Redaktion antworte. Der Mann gibts sich Mühe, informiert- und wird dann als jemand dargestellt, der falsche Dinge erzählt.."



Moin!
Hast du hier eine andere Reaktion erwartet?
Seit geraumer Zeit läuft hier eine "Kampange" von Seiten der Administratoren/Moderatoren die genau in diese Richtung läuft.

Was jedoch etwas klar wurde, sind die Punkte seitens des östlichen Verbandes, die einfach überzogen sind.
Diese Dinge im Ganzen gesehen waren eine sprichwörtliche Unverschämtheit.

Evtl,. sollten die Mitglieder des DAV sich mal mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass ein paar Mitglieder der Verbandsspitze des DAV sich einfach daneben benommen haben und sich als Verandlungspartner selbst dekalssiert haben.

Schönen noch.....und ja auch dieser Post geht in den Verteiler... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Was jedoch etwas klar wurde, sind die Punkte seitens des östlichen Verbandes, die einfach überzogen sind.


Laut Herrn Mohnert hat ja aber der VDSF alle diese Punkte in den neuen Satzungentwurf mit aufgenommen (außer "hauptamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder", laut Fischereiverband Saarland) und deswegen den VDSF-Teil der 12er-Kommission entmachtet - können dann ja soooo überzogen nicht gewesen sein, diese Punkte.. 
Davon ab gibt es keinen "östlichen" oder "westlichen" Verband, beide Verbände sind in (fast) allen Ländern vertreten.

Aber auch diese abgeschmackte Sprachplatitüde kommt ja 20 Jahre nach der Wiedervereinigung vom VDSF (Fischereiverband Saar)...



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> dass ein paar Mitglieder der Verbandsspitze des DAV sich einfach daneben benommen haben und sich als Verandlungspartner selbst dekalssiert haben.





			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Seit geraumer Zeit läuft hier eine "Kampange" von Seiten der Administratoren/Moderatoren die genau in diese Richtung läuft.


Gerade am Beispiel mit den hauptamtlichen Präsidiumsmitgliedern und den verschiedenen Verlautbarungen dazu *INNERHALB! des VDSF* sieht man ja aber, dass da wohl die "Eigendeklassierung" eher beim VDSF liegt. Denn da wird anders geredet als geschrieben, und das ja nicht nur uns gegenüber, sondern eben innerhalb des VDSF untereinander..

Das sind Fakten und leider ja nicht die einzigen, die in diese Richtung deuten. Du kannst das auch "Kampange" nennen, ich würde das eher als Faktensammlung bezeichnen.


Wie gesagt, ob das innerhalb des VDSF kommunikative Mißverständnisse sind oder bewusstes Streuen von unwahren Gerüchten ist, kann man nur spekulieren.. Aber letztlich hat der Saarverband nach den Ausführungen auf seiner Seite das genauso verstanden wie ich am Telefon von Herrn Mohnert. Da Herr Mohnert dies nun schriftlich anders darstellt, ist das entweder ein kommunikatives Problem (VDSF Saar und ich haben das also alles falsch verstanden) oder es werden (von wem auch immer) bewusst Gerüchte gestreut...

Die Veröffentlichungen des Saarverbandes haben wir natürlich gesichert..

Wobei auf Grund der aufgezeigten Unterschiede, Verhaltensweisen und Ausführungen es mir  sowieso immer schleierhafter wird, wie mit diesen Verhandlungspartnern beider Seiten eine Fusion zustande kommen sollte..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Ich habe das folgende Thema, in dem es ja um änhliches geht, geschlossen, um nicht in zwei Theads das letztlich gleiche diskutieren zu müssen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089

Im Lichte der Geschehnisse scheint es wohl zielführend zu sein, wenn sich die Verbände nochmal Gedanken über unseren dortigen Vorschlag machen würden - denn so scheint das ja mit der Fusion eh nicht zu klappen..


----------



## F4M (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

" Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern " ist leider eine gängige Vorgehensweise im Geschäftsleben geworden. Viel Gesprochenes wird später schriftlich einseitig " korrigiert ". 

Interessant wird es aber umgekehrt, wenn wie z.B. beim Nachtangelverbot in BW in schriftlicher Form ein offener Brief des VDSF Landesverbandes seit 2004 vorliegt, dessen Inhalt klar stellt, daß die spätere mündliche Begründung zum Nachtangelverbot wider besseren Wissens an den Haaren herbei gezogen wurde.

Daran, und nur daran, bemesse ich zukünftig den Wahrheitsgehalt aller mündlichen und schriftlichen Äußerungen des Herrn Mohnert.


----------



## Honeyball (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

@BSZocher:
Es ist immer ziemlich einfach, persönliche Angriffe zu starten, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat.

Wenn Du eine andere Meinung zu der Angelegenheit hast, dann freut mich das, aber noch mehr würde es mich beeindrucken, wenn die Eindrücke, die wir gewonnen haben und die sich wirklich rein aus den Fakten, die uns bekannt geworden sind und die wir unverändert hier und im Magazin veröffentlicht haben, durch genauso konkrete Fakten seitens der hier in die Kritik Geratenen widerlegt werden könnten.

Ich denke mal, wir alle hier haben das selbe Ziel:
Wir wollen *einen* starken Landesverband, der sich in allererster Linie für das Wohl von uns Anglern einsetzt, gegen unsinnige Ver- oder Gebote in einzelnen Bundesländern und im Sinne eines umfassenden und sinnvollen Natur- und Umweltschutzes.

Dass wir dabei viele unterschiedliche Meinungen zu den Einzelthemen wie Setzkescher, Nachtangeln, Rücksetzverbot, Gruppenangeln haben, bleibt davon unberührt.

Grundfalsch fände ich es nur, wenn wir als Redakteure im Magazin uns von irgendeiner Seite instrumentalisieren ließen.

Das und nichts anderes, würde dem gewählten Begriff von einer *Kampagne* entsprechen.

Einzig und allein die Faktenlage ist es aber, die _momentan_ Teile des VdSF und insbesondere den amtierenden Präsidenten ins schlechte Licht rückt und Anlass zu Spekulationen und Rückschlüssen gibt. Ich schreibe das Wort "momentan" bewusst kursiv, weil wir genauso sachbezogen und unverfälscht *jedes* Faktum veröffentlichen würden, was in eine andere Richtung deutet, wenn es denn eines gäbe.

Abgesehen davon: Egal was jetzt aus der Fusion wird oder nicht wird, die Entscheidung darüber fällt nicht hier und wird auch nicht durch uns oder die Boardies im AB beeinflusst. 

So wichtig sollten wir uns nicht nehmen. Aber davon unbeeindruckt halten wir es für unsere redaktionelle Verpflichtung, jeden der sich dafür interessiert auch umfassend über den Stand der Dinge zu informieren.

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Printmedien können wir das nämlich aus unserer neutralen und unabhängigen Sichtweise heraus tun, während sich andere Medien gar nicht erst an das Thema heranwagen, weil sie entweder von den bestehenden Verbänden gesteuert sind oder Angst um ihre Abonnenten und Werbetreibenden haben müssten. 

Also bitte ich einfach um Input in Form von belegbaren Fakten anstelle von Polemik und ungerechtfertigten Vorwürfen gegen die Redakteure.


----------



## Big Man (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Fragen gestellt, Herr Mohnert hatte ja von sich aus bei mir angerufen..



Doch Thomas du hast gefragt und zwar in deinenSchreiben zuvor an den Bundesverband



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Herrn Mohnert hat ja aber der VDSF alle diese Punkte in den neuen Satzungentwurf mit aufgenommen (außer "hauptamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder", laut Fischereiverband Saarland) und deswegen den VDSF-Teil der 12er-Kommission entmachtet - können dann ja soooo überzogen nicht gewesen sein, diese Punkte..
> .



Herr Richter schreibt selber in seiner Stellungsnahme zur Fusion :


> Dazu wurde an dieser Stelle schon viel geschrieben, insbesondere Regelungen der Bundesrepublik, (Tierschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz) und die europäischen Richtlinien werden in den kommenden
> Jahren immer stärker die Ausübung des Angelns beeinflussen. Am besten kann ein vereinter deutscher Anglerverband unsere Interessen vertreten, vorausgesetzt der neue Verband ist dazu in der Lage.  *Aus  Sicht  des  LV  Sächsischer  Angler  e.V.  muss  dafür  die  hauptamtliche  Struktur  mit  wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeitern ausgestattet werden. *


Das heißt das der Vorschlag vom Sächsischen DAV kam.
Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass man für fachliche Arbeit auch zahlen muss. Wenn es so ist wie bei uns in Thüringen, wo der Geschäftsführer und sein Vorzimmer die einzigen Hauptamtlichen sind für so eine vielzahl von Aufgaben, dann kann ich nur den Hut ziehen und wäre gerne Bereit ein paar Euro mehr zu bezahlen, das dort noch jemand Hauptamtlich arbeitet.
Wir können nicht immer nur verlangen und nichts dafür geben.
Ob das aber ein Präsidium sein muss wage ich zu bezweifeln.



> Das sind Fakten und leider ja nicht die einzigen, die in diese Richtung  deuten. Du kannst das auch "Kampange" nennen, ich würde das eher als  Faktensammlung bezeichnen.


Dazu hatte ich schonmal geschrieben, das dieser Eindruck entstehen kann.


Ich habe auch meine Meinung zu Herr Mohnert aber ich finde, dass das Telefonat ein großer Schritt ist und ich finde das dein Lob in anderen Bereich "überschwänglicher" ist, als hier.
Es wird ihm schon Überwindung gekostet haben und diese sollte man auch anerkennen. Vorallem nach dem ersten Brief von ihm.

Eine Faktensammlung sollte Fakten enthalten und von persönlichen Meinungen und Schlüssen getrennt sein. Das soll nicht heißen, dass du deine Meinung nicht sagen sollst. Aber du solltest es besser voneinander trennen und nicht in einem Nachsatz anhängen. Dann ist es auch für andere vielleicht besser verständlich.

Ich wünsche mir, dass die Fusion stattfindet auch wenn noch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt.
Verbessern kann man die Arbeit dann immer noch auch von Unten. Aber ohne gemeinsamen Verband kann man da auch nichts verändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Doch Thomas du hast gefragt und zwar in deinenSchreiben zuvor an den Bundesverband


Das wurde doch aber schon von beiden Präsidenten gemeinsam beantwortet und war erledigt..



			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Richter schreibt selber in seiner Stellungsnahme zur Fusion :
> 
> 
> > Dazu wurde an dieser Stelle schon viel geschrieben, insbesondere Regelungen der Bundesrepublik, (Tierschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz) und die europäischen Richtlinien werden in den kommenden
> ...




Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob Herr Richter meint, dass man in einer hauptamtlichen Struktur wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter braucht oder ob seitens des VDSF behauptet wird, der DAV wolle "hauptamtliche Prasidiumsmitglieder" (nachzulesen auf den Seiten des Saar-VDSF, die das augenscheinlich auch genauso verstanden haben wie ich nach dem Anruf von Herrn Mohnert).

"Hauptamtliche  Strukturen" gibt es ja in den VDSF-Verbänden genauso wie beim DAV (Geschäftstellen, Geschäftsführer etc). 

Ein Präsidiumsmitglied ist aber zuerst einmal Präsidiumsmitglied und damit nicht hauptamtlich tätig.

Das KANN aber der Fall sein, wenn eine Person zwei Ämter gleichzeitig innehätte - einmal z. B. als Geschäftsführer oder wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter und gleichzeitig als Präsidiumsmitglied.


Da kann es jetzt sein, dass der VDSF-Saar und ich das nicht richtig begriffen haben, also Kommunikationsproblem (dann aber eben auch und gerade innerhalb des VDSFund nicht nur bei mir "böswilligem Schreiberling"..).......

Oder es wird von "interessierten" Leuten bewusst ein solches falsches Gerücht gestreut - warum auch immer...

Die klare Stellungnahme zu diesem Gerücht gibts ja vom DAV hier nachzulesen...
Dies lässt dann ja gerade wiederum nur entweder auf Kommunikationsprobleme - in diesem Falle dann zwischen den beiden Bundesverbänden - oder das bewusste Streuen von Gerüchten zurückführen, wenn da so unterschiedliche Dinge kursieren..



			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> In den Fusionsgesprächen war nie die Rede von "hauptamtlichen Präsidiumsposten", zumal mir nicht klar ist, was damit gemeint ist. In den Fusiongesprächen wurde sich lediglich dahingehend geäußert, dass die Geschäftsstelle eines gemeinsamen Verbandes mit guten Fachkräften ausgestattet sein muss, um die Arbeit des Verbandes und seiner Mitgliedsverbände bestmöglich zu unterstützen. Dabei wurde vor allem an Spezialisten im Bereich Gewässer/Natur/Umwelt gedacht. Konkretisiert wurde die angestrebte Mitarbeiterstruktur eines gemeinsamen Verbandes noch nicht.
> 
> Seit 2004 erhalten die Mitglieder des Präsidiums des DAV eine Aufwandsentschädigung. Diese ist so gering, dass die Bezeichnung "hauptamtlicher Präsidentenposten" ein Hohn wäre, denn die Sicherung einer Lebensgrundlage wäre damit nicht einmal annähernd möglich. Um Ihre Frage nach der finanziellen Höhe zu beantworten: Wir sprechen von weniger als durchschnittlich (außerdem zu versteuernden!) 200 Euro/Monat je Präsidiumsmitglied. *Eine Aussage, der DAV wolle nun "hauptamtliche Präsidiumsposten" im gemeinsamen Verband und mache dies zur Bedingung für eine Fusion, ist schlichtweg gelogen.*



Darum ja auch mein Hinweis auf unseren Vorschlag, dass man angesichts dieser "Kommunikationsprobleme" zwischen ALLEN Fusionsbeteiligten vielleicht einmal an die wirklichen Interessen der Angler denken sollte. 

Und vor einer Fusion in einer Art gemeinsamem "Aussenministerium" wirklich anglerfreundliche Politik in Bund und Europa und nicht zuletzt den Bundesländern durchsetzen sollte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089

Um sich über die praktische Arbeit anzunähern..

Interessanterweise wurde dies wohl vor 2 Jahren auch schon zwischen beiden Verbänden diskutiert, dann aber mehrheitlich abgelehnt - Schade, kann ich da nur sagen.....


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wir alle hier haben das selbe Ziel:
> Wir wollen *einen* starken Landesverband, der sich in allererster Linie für das Wohl von uns Anglern einsetzt, gegen unsinnige Ver- oder Gebote in einzelnen Bundesländern und im Sinne eines umfassenden und sinnvollen Natur- und Umweltschutzes.



@Honeyball: Ich (hoffe auch die anderen) will einen starken *Bundes*verband.



Big Man schrieb:


> Eine Faktensammlung sollte Fakten enthalten und von persönlichen Meinungen und Schlüssen getrennt sein. Das soll nicht heißen, dass du deine Meinung nicht sagen sollst. Aber du solltest es besser voneinander trennen und nicht in einem Nachsatz anhängen. Dann ist es auch für andere vielleicht besser verständlich.



Das ist ein guter Vorschlag. Thomas, vll. kannst Du zukünftig erst die Fakten in einem Post anführen und erst in einem zweiten dann Deine Schlussfolgerungen und Kommentare schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Hab ja eigentlich extra den Thread in 4 Teile aufgeteilt, mit den Schlüssen am Schluss:

1.: 
Meine Erinnerung an Hand der Notizen zu dem Telefongespräch. 
2.:
Die daraus resultierenden Nachfragen an den DAV samt Antworten.
3.: 
Die schriftliche Rückfrage bei Herrn Mohnert wegen des Telefonates und die Antwort dazu.
4.: 
Die aus diesen Antworten und Belegen hervorgehende Betrachtungsweise durch die Redaktion


Bemühe mich aber gerne, das zukünftig noch konsequenter zu machen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

*Fakten:*
Und gleich noch ein Beispiel für Rumeierei und Worthülsen bei den Verbänden, aus denen dann "kommunikative Mißverständnisse" entstehen können:

Hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744

haben wir unter Punkt 3 nach dem praktischen Ablauf der Fusion gefragt. Auch wegen der Zusammensetzung des Präsidiums.

Beide Präsidenten gaben ja gemeinsam die Antwort, dass auch das neue Präsidium im Vorfeld - wohl paritätisch - festgelegt wird und dan jeweils von beiden Bundesverbänden abgestimmt.

Die Äußerungen von Herrn Mohnert laut lfvmv zeigen aber, dass das wohl beim VDSF anders gesehen wird, anders kann man sich den Wortlaut ja ncht erklären:
http://www.lfvmv.de/news8.html
Zitat daraus:


> Hinsichtlich der neuen Struktur betonte Herr Mohnert, dass die Mehrheit der VDSF-Verbände eine Wahl des Präsidiums nach demokratischen Regeln bevorzugt, man eine Pattsituation vermeiden müsse und es keine hauptamtlichen (bezahlten) Präsidiumsmitglieder geben dürfe.



Dass dabei auch Herr Markstein anwesend war und dazu dann entweder keine Stellung nahm oder das nicht mit veröffentlicht wurde, ist dabei dann eine interessante Randnotiz...

*Meinung:*
Da stellt sich doch wirklich die Frage, ob die beiden überhaupt schon einmal miteinander so gesprochen oder verhandelt haben, dass der jeweils eine den jeweils anderen auch verstehen konnte...

Immerhin wird aber in dieser Veröffentlichung des VDSF auch öffentlich dar- bzw. klargestellt, wie gut die 12-Kommission zusammen gearbeitet hatte - fachlich wie menschlich.

Da die beiden Präsidenten das offenbar nicht miteinander können, ist es für mich umso unverständlicher, dass diese laut allen Angaben gut arbeitende und auch persönlich pasende Kommission vom VDSF aufgelöst wurde..


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Ja, Du hast den Eröffnungspost aufgeteilt. Aber ... man kann auch durch Satzbau und Schreibstile eine Wertung einbringen.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage gab er dann aber auch zu, dass es *eben bis jetzt noch keine mit dem DAV abgesprochene neue, gemeinsame Satzung gebe*, sondern das noch mit dem DAV abgesprochen werden müsse.



Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich Deinen Wertungen nicht zustimmen würde. Den meisten zumindest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Das war wirklich einfach so, wie das Gespräch ablief - Fakt.

Wenn das wertend wirkt, ist das aus dem Inhalt heraus.

Mir war wichtig dies auch so deutlich klarzustellen, da immer wieder von verschiedensten Seiten auch bei uns im Forum behauptet wurde, es gebe einen *gemeinsamen  Satzungsentwurf*, der von beiden Seiten abgesegnet wäre.

Was eben *DEFINITIV nicht* der Fall ist.


----------



## Jose (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



hphoe schrieb:


> Ich (hoffe auch die anderen) will [wollen] einen starken *Bundes*verband.



sicher doch!
aber nur, wenn stimmberechtigte einzelmitgliedschaft möglich ist.

ansonsten wäre der verband pestiger als die IHK


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Mal ne kleine Randnotiz um das ganze Gerede um die Fusion etwas deutlicher zu werten.

VdSF und DAV haben in vielen Dingen unterschiedliche/abweichende Meinungen. Jetzt redet man schon seit Monaten miteinander, übereinander und aneinander vorbei.

Fakt ist doch, dass der VdSF sich in angelpolitischer Hinsicht wesentlich stärker " verbiegen " muss als der DAV. 

Angenommen, der VdSF hat nun seine Position überdacht und zumindest teilweise eine andere, als die bisher verfolgte, strategische Ausrichtung als richtig und anerkennenswert erkannt. 

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diese Änderung im Kurs für den VdSF einige Kröten sind, die es zu schlucken gilt um mit dem gleichen Bissen den anderen Verband zu mitzuschlucken.
Oder ob es sich um einen ehrlichen angelpolitischen Wandel innerhalb des VdSF handelt.

Dabei ist dann zu bedenken, ob der VdSF diese Kröten nach der Fusion möglichwerweise wieder auswürgt und in altbekannter Manier weitermacht. Ob es sich also um einen Scheinwandel als Mittel zum Zweck handelt, oder um eine ehrliche Abkehr der bisherigen anglerfeindlichen Politik. 

Letzteres vermag ich, nachdem davon in Öffentlichen Auftritten und im persönlichen mündlichen und schriftlichen Dialog so gut wie nichts zu spüren ist, nicht zu glauben. 

Wer eine Fusion auf Grund vernünftiger und basisorientierter Argumente will, der eiert nicht durch die Gegend, sondern vertritt offen, ehrlich und mit breiter Brust seinen Standpunkt. 

Und dann gäbe es auch nicht die Schwierigkeiten und Dissonanzen zwischen den Parteien und Landesverbänden. 

Ich frage mich inzwischen auch gar nicht mehr, ob die Fusion zustande kommt, sondern vielmehr ob sich ein VdSF als Bundesverband zukünftig überhaupt noch halten kann. 

Und so stelle ich auch ganz offen die Frage, ob ein Herr Mohnert für den VdSF als Bundesverband nicht eine wesentlich größere Gefahr darstellt, als sämtliche Unstimmigkeiten mit dem DAV zusammen.


----------



## angler1996 (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

nur konstruiert: Vielleicht kommt ja da irgendwo und bei wem im VdSF auch ja langsam an, dass die 800.000 oder wieviel Mitglieder auch immer, zumindest zum Teil andere Positionen zu Nachtangelverboten, Setzkescherverboten etc. 
und als Satzungsziel nicht die Förderung des Angelns, sondern des Naturschutzes haben.
Den Mitgliedern geht es doch genau wie mir ( als DAV-Mitglied), sie wollen doch nur Angeln. Ohne aufgestellte Schilder, was man alles nicht darf und einen Verband, der zumindest bekundet, sich für deren Abschaffung einzusetzen.
Bisschen eierich geschrieben, eben ein Konstrukt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



Jose schrieb:


> aber nur, wenn stimmberechtigte einzelmitgliedschaft möglich ist.



Auch in meinen Augen eine *wichtige*, wenn nicht sogar dringliche Änderung.



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur konstruiert: Vielleicht kommt ja da  irgendwo und bei wem im VdSF auch ja langsam an, dass die 800.000 oder  wieviel Mitglieder auch immer, zumindest zum Teil andere Positionen zu  Nachtangelverboten, Setzkescherverboten etc.
> und als Satzungsziel nicht die Förderung des Angelns, sondern des Naturschutzes haben.
> Den Mitgliedern geht es doch genau wie mir ( als DAV-Mitglied), sie  wollen doch nur Angeln. Ohne aufgestellte Schilder, was man alles nicht  darf und einen Verband, der zumindest bekundet, sich für deren  Abschaffung einzusetzen.


Zur Ausübung des Angelns - und das will ich auch ohne unnötige  Einschränkungen - gehört immer auch der Naturschutz. M.E. geht das eine  nicht ohne das andere.

Ein Gesamtverband sollte versuchen die Vorschläge, wie z.B. von Thomas  vorgebracht, umzusetzen. Dieses geht aber nur bei einer starken Lobby,  sprich mit einer sehr großen Anzahl an Mitgliedern, die nicht als  Zwangsmitglieder über die Vereine in diesem sind, sondern wie auch hier  von einigen gefordert, als Einzelmitglieder ihre Stimme abgeben können.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angenommen, der VdSF hat nun seine Position überdacht und zumindest teilweise eine andere, als die bisher verfolgte, strategische Ausrichtung als richtig und anerkennenswert erkannt.
> 
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diese Änderung im Kurs für den VdSF einige Kröten sind, die es zu schlucken gilt um mit dem gleichen Bissen den anderen Verband zu mitzuschlucken.
> Oder ob es sich um einen ehrlichen angelpolitischen Wandel innerhalb des VdSF handelt.
> ...



Dafür müssten einige Leute in beiden Verbänden - egal ob BV oder LV - erst einmal wieder verschiedene Wörter der deutschen Sprache aus ihrem Sprachschatz verbannen und ihre eigenen Aussagen derart gestalten, dass nicht jeder Satz so oder so gelesen werden kann.  Solange auch in der Verbandspolitik nur das Blabla zählt, wird es keine Einigung geben. Erst recht werden die Mitglieder/Angler nicht in großer Zahl hinter dem Verband stehen.

Wenn aber keine nennenswerte Anzahl an Anglern hinter dem Verband steht, kann politisch auch nicht viel durchgesetzt werden. Also drehen wir uns komplett im Kreis. Es müssen die richtigen Leute an die Spitze des Verbandes, die auch jeder versteht und die zu ihrem gesprochenen Wort auch ohne Wenn und Aber stehen.

Dieses ist aber nicht mit einem Ehrenamt getan. Da müssen hauptamtliche und bezahlte Leute ran. Also wäre die "Forderung des DAV" gar nicht mal so unsinnig.


----------



## snofla (19. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

mal ne Frage von mir nur so nebenbei.............


wenns diese 2 Verbände nicht schaffen sich zu einigen,und es andere  gibt die daran Intressen hätten.................................................................................................................schreibt uns also der NABU  demnächst vor was wir zu tun haben oder wie |kopfkrat


alle anderen meinungen hier lasse ich unkommentiert,weils eh nix bringt,egal welche POSITION man hier oder sonst wo hat..........wünsch euch ne schönes Restjahr  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

@ snofla:
Gute Frage...

Solange aber "Angler"Verbände selber gegen die Angler vorgehen, brauchts dazu auch keinen Nabu oder andere Schützerverbände. 

*Fakten*
Die Naturschutzverbände haben in Brandenburg sogar z. B. den dortigen, recht anglerfreundlichen Gesetzgebungen zugestimmt, inkl. prüfungsfreiem Friedfischen.

Im Gegensatz dazu tritt der VDSF für möglichst schwere Prüfungen ein, ist der VDSF-Bayern für ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, der VDSF-B-W und VDSF-Saar für gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, und 1990 und 1991 arbeiteten *Tierschützer und VDSF zusammen* gegen die *Meeresangler im eigenen Verband* und den DAV, die weiterhin Wettfischen im Meer durchführen wollten...

Siehe dazu:
http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/Berichte/10/20JahreDMV.pdf

Und der VDSF hat immer noch auf seinen Seiten als offizielle Verbandsrichtlinie diese  anglerfeindlichen Definitionen aus den frühen 90er Jahren stehen:
http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/wettfischen.html 

*Das alles sind schlichte, nachgewiesene Fakten!*

*Meinung*
Ob also die Vertetung der Angler durch den Nabu wirklich schlechter wäre für die Angler als die Vertretung durch manchen "Angler"Verband, ist zum einen nicht nicht bewiesen.

Sondern zum anderen sogar eher fraglich ;-))) 

Auf Grund der oben genannten "Vorteile", welche der VDSF uns Anglern in der Praxis schon gebracht hat...

Und wenn sich VDSF und DAV nicht einigen, gibts ja wenigstens noch den DAV, der zumindest in seiner grundsätzlichen Politik eben deutlich anglerfreundlicher ist als der VDSF...

Und dann kann auch jeder Angler selber mit dafür sorgen, in welchem Verband sein Verein dann organisiert ist.
Den Leitfaden dazu gibts auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

du hast anscheinend noch nicht viel mit den Naturschutzverbänden  in Brandenburg zu tun gehabt.
Ich jedenfalls konnte bevor die sich hier breit gemacht haben problemloser angeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ...
> Ich jedenfalls konnte bevor die sich hier breit gemacht haben problemloser angeln.



Da ist wohl etwas wahres dran. Das Angeln war damals um einiges angenehmer und vor allem einfacher (unbürokratischer und mit weniger Einschränkungen).

Ich persönlich hoffe jedenfalls das der DAV bei seiner Linie bleibt und seine Standpunkte weiter verteidigt. Auch wenn das am Ende heißen sollte das es zu keiner Fusion kommt.


----------



## Brummel (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Ich hoffe ganz ehrlich daß es zu keiner "Fusion" kommt, ich fühle mich beim DAV sehr gut aufgehoben und befürchte daß es durch die "Vereinigung (woher kenn ich nur diesen Begriff??)" beider Verbände nur zu noch mehr Restriktionen gegen Angler kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> du hast anscheinend noch nicht viel mit den Naturschutzverbänden in Brandenburg zu tun gehabt.
> Ich jedenfalls konnte bevor die sich hier breit gemacht haben problemloser angeln.


Das ist eine pauschale Aussage, und daher ohne jeden Wert.

Ich habe einen genauen Punkt ausgeführt:
Die Schützer haben dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln zugestimmt, gegen das der VDSF heftigst kämpft.

Und somit Anglern insgesamt einen leichteren Zugang zum Angeln verschafft, was der VDSF verhindern will.

Und so wäre es klasse, wenn Du auch die entsprechenden Punkte benennen könntest.



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist wohl etwas wahres dran. Das Angeln war *damals* um einiges angenehmer und vor allem einfacher (unbürokratischer und mit weniger Einschränkungen).



Was heisst damals?? Vor 2 Jahren, 5 oder 10?

Und dann bitte auch die entsprechenden Punkte aufzeigen.

Denn mit der DDR lässt sich das ja nicht vergleichen. 
Das war ein anderer Staat mit anderen Rechtsvorausetzungen (ohne jede Wertung)....


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

ich belasse es bei meiner wenn auch pauschalen Aussage.
Schönes Wochenende noch! #h
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was heisst damals?? Vor 2 Jahren, 5 oder 10?




Um genau zu sein der Zeitraum bis 1989. 
Da war ich einem Fischereiverein und konnte in den DAV-Gewässern zum angeln gehen. Vorschriften und Regeln gab es da auch, diese waren aber überschaubar und bei weitem nicht so Anglerfeindlich wie sie jetzt sind. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn mit der DDR lässt sich das ja nicht vergleichen.
> Das war ein anderer Staat mit anderen Rechtsvorausetzungen (ohne jede Wertung)....



Für dich lässt sich das nicht vergleichen, das ist schon klar, da Du nur die eine, deine, Seite kennst/kennen gelernt hast. Von daher steht Dir auch keine Wertung zu!
Auch wenn ich Tagtäglich, auch noch heute, das Gegenteil erfahren muss. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema und hat nichts mit dem hier zu tun.


----------



## Brummel (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

@Thomas9904#h,

so furchtbar pauschal ist die Aussage von Knurri gar nicht, zumindest nicht wenn man das Angeln (damals, vor der "Befreiung|supergri") mit dem Angeln heutzutage vergleicht.
Nuja, das wär ein "wochendendfüllendes" Thema, dafür ist mir aber meine Zeit (welche sehr knapp ist, wer hätte das gedacht?) viel zu schade#c.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Sorry, OT 



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> du hast anscheinend noch nicht viel mit den Naturschutzverbänden  in Brandenburg zu tun gehabt.
> Ich jedenfalls konnte bevor die sich hier breit gemacht haben problemloser angeln.



@Knurrhahn + Stuffel

Würdet ihr mal einem angestammten Brandeburger Beispiele nennen, wo die Naturschutzverbände ausschlaggebend für Einschränkungen waren?


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Sorry, OT
> @Knurrhahn + Stuffel
> Würdet ihr mal einem angestammten Brandeburger Beispiele nennen, wo die Naturschutzverbände ausschlaggebend für Einschränkungen waren?



Mal in Vertretung weil es mich auch selbst betrifft:
Nationalpark unteres Odertal !!!

Nichts gegen Nationalparks !!! Bis voriges Jahr habe ick auch brav mein Auto an irgendeiner Ecke an der Grenze des Nationalparkes abjestellt und bin dann halt 'n paar Kilometerchen mit dem Klapprad gefahren. Allet keen Problem. Tja, bis uff eenmal eines schönen Tages ein Schild genau am Beginn "meiner" Angelstrecke stand.|bigeyes (kiekt mal nach links oben)
Oha, hab mich dann mal kundig gemacht und siehe: Es bleibt für den Angler nicht mehr viel übrig. Und was *noch* übrig ist, ist mit dem Vermerk : *Angeln an Gewässern bzw. Ufern der Angelverbotszone  ausnahmsweise erlaubt* gekennzeichnet.
Also praktisch nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann der janze Laden für uns entgültig dicht jemacht wird.
Nachzulesen im Merkblatt für die Angelfischerei im Nationalpark unteres Odertal.
Weiterhin wird emsig daran gearbeitet, diese Regelung nach Richtung Süden zu erweitern.

MfG Schlotterschätt


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Das mit den Naturschutzgebieten bitte in einem Extrathema diskutieren. 

Hier ist das das Thema:
Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin 12/10

*VDSF und DAV, die Fusion
oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*​
Ich hatte am Dienstag, den 09.11. 2010, einen Anruf bekommen von Peter Mohnert, Präsident des VDSF-Bundesverbandes.

Ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich dazu überhaupt etwas veröffentlichen soll. Denn wir hatten lange telefoniert, nicht dass ich da was vergesse oder falsch schreibe. 
Auf das Gespräch kann ich natürlich im Einzelnen gar nicht komplett eingehen (über 1 Stunde). 
Nur die wichtigsten Dinge herauspicken, sowie gegenüber mir behaupteten Fakten nachprüfen und das dann so wiedergeben.

Ich habe natürlich die wichtigsten Stichpunkte mitnotiert, um das dann auch entsprechend nachrecherchieren zu können.

Denn scheinbar scheint das, was miteinander gesprochen wird, nicht zwangsweise identisch mit dem zu sein, was man dann schriftlich bekommt. 

Auf Grund der von Herrn Mohnert mir gegenüber telefonisch gemachten Aussagen habe ich dann die entsprechend nachprüfbaren Fakten als Fragen an den DAV geleitet. Und Antworten bekommen.

Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein (wie gesagt, man kann trotz Notizen bei einem Telefongespräch immer etwas falsch verstehen) habe ich dazu auch nochmal bei Peter Mohnert schriftlich nachgefragt. Und Antworten bekommen.

Daraus resultieren jetzt die vier unterschiedlichen Teile dieses Artikels.


1.: 
*Meine Erinnerung an Hand der Notizen zu dem Telefongespräch. *
2.:
*Die daraus resultierenden Nachfragen an den DAV samt Antworten.*
3.: 
*Die schriftliche Rückfrage bei Herrn Mohnert wegen des Telefonates und die Antwort dazu.*
4.: 
*Die aus diesen Antworten und Belegen hervorgehende Betrachtungsweise durch die Redaktion*


*Teil 1: 
Meine Erinnerung an Hand der Notizen zu dem Telefongespräch. *

Herr Mohnert wäre noch nie von Leuten aus seinem Verband auf die Diskussionen bei uns im Forum angesprochen worden.

Aber er hätte dann an diesem Dienstag 10 oder 11 Mails und Anrufe bekommen wegen des Artikels "Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!".

Es würde ja so nicht stimmen, wie ich darauf käme, dass der VDSF die Fusion nicht mehr wolle oder absichtlich platzen lassen würde?

Ich sagte, dass die Vorgänge um die Auflösung der 12er-Kommission für uns dafür sprächen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089

Herr Mohnert erklärte daraufhin, dass die 12er-Kommission nur dazu da gewesen sei, die Grundlagen zu erarbeiten und dass das mit dem Grundsatzpapier ja erledigt sei. Und dass von den „18 Wünschen des DAV“ ja 17 bereits in der neuen, gemeinsamen Satzung enthalten seien. Außer dem Wunsch „nach hauptamtlichen Präsidiumsmitgliedern".

Auf Nachfrage gab er dann aber auch zu, dass es *eben bis jetzt noch keine mit dem DAV abgesprochene neue, gemeinsame Satzung gebe*, sondern das noch mit dem DAV abgesprochen werden müsse. Dass dies aber das geschäftsführende Präsidium machen würde und dazu die 12er-Kommission nicht nötig sei. Der DAV wolle da ja nur immer weiter diskutieren.

Leider vergaß ich nachzufragen, wenn das mit Auflösung der 12er-Kommission so war wie von Herrn Mohnert geschildert, warum die nicht gleich nach Aufstellung des Grundsatzpapiers aufgelöst wurde, sondern bis zum Fischereitag in München (September2010) weiterarbeitete.

Ebenfalls sagte Herr Mohnert, der VDSF wolle und könne den „Wunsch nach hauptamtlichen Präsidiumsmitgliedern nicht mittragen“. Wegen solcher Gerüchte um hauptamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder hatten wir ja schon mal beim DAV nachgefragt. (nun wissen wir wenigstens woher das kommt), und dazu ein Dementi erhalten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3124753&postcount=237

So behauptet wurde das nach meiner Erinnerung und meinen Notizen aber telefonisch mir gegenüber von VDSF Präsident Mohnert und auf den Seiten des VDSF-Landesverbandes Saarland ist das ja auch so zu lesen:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/vereinigung-des-vdsf-mit-dem-dav/
Zitat daraus: 


> _Der FVS unterstützt die Forderung der VDSF-Landesverbände insgesamt, wonach auch der Vereinigungsverband, wie der VDSF bisher, ausschließlich durch ehrenamtliche Präsidenten geführt werden soll. Gegen diese Forderung gibt es von Seiten des DAV erheblichen Widerstand, weil im DAV *hauptamtliche Präsidentenposten* verloren zu gehen drohen._



Das sei auch der Grund, warum der VDSF 2 Euro pro Mitglied bekomme, der DAV aber 3,50 verlange.

Da ich auch nach Art der Zuwendung/Vergütung in den verschiedenen Verbänden fragte, riet mir Herr Mohnert doch einmal zu fragen, was z. B. Friedrich Richter bekommen würde vom DAV.

Denn es gab einige Gesichtspunkte bezüglich der Fusion, die der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler als Mitglied im DAV zu besprechen suchte. Darüber wurde im DAV selbstverständlich sachlich diskutiert. Herrn Richter also zum "Sündenbock" zu machen, weil er im DAV als Vertreter eines Mitgliedsverbandes die Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation genutzt hat, sollte eigentlich vermieden werden. Und vor allem nicht vermischt mit der Frage nach Vergütungsregelungen.

Und das auch und gerade, da erst kürzlich dazu ein Statement von Herrn Richter auf den Seiten des DAV veröffentlicht wurde, auf dem ganz klar hervorgeht, dass Herr Richter die Fusion unbedingt will, sofern die entsprechenden Bedingungen vorliegen. 
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2010/36_2010/Fusion-Friedrich-Richter.pdf

Interessant auch, dass Herr Richter gerade schon Erfahrungen mit einer Fusion auf Landesebene hat, Zitat dazu aus obigem Artikel:


> _Wir in Sachsen haben es vor gemacht, die Verschmelzung des ehemaligen VDSF-Verbandes Anglerverband Sachsen e.V. mit dem DAV-Regionalverband Anglerverband Mittlere Mulde Leipzig e.V. zum Anglerverband Leipzig e.V. wurde mit Wirkung zum 1. Oktober 2009 mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen. Damit sind nun alle 36.000 organisierten sächsischen Angler Mitglied im Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V.. Nach einem Jahr Arbeit im gemeinsamen Verband kann von einer erfolgreichen Vereinigung gesprochen werden._



Wir haben im Telefonat aber auch angelpolitische Dinge wie z. B. das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg und gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot wie in Bayern angesprochen.

Laut Herr Mohnert müsse das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg vom Verband verlangt werden, da er von den Behörde dazu gezwungen werde. Ansonsten würden dem Verband keine Gewässer des Landes mehr verpachtet werden. Dem entgegen stehen  natürlich die Verlautbarungen des VDSF in Baden-Württemberg gegenüber der dortigen Regierung, als die Regierung in B-W das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte (bei uns schon 2004 zu lesen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=332862&postcount=1


Das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot wie in Bayern wird von Herrn Mohnert unterstützt, er findet das richtig und das sei auch juristisch haltbar, das hätten Anwälte des VDSF (Spezialisten für Vereinsrecht) so ermittelt. 

Auf meinen Einwand, dass es da aber nicht um Vereinsrecht, sondern um Bundesgesetze wie das Naturschutzgesetz, Artenschutzgesetz und Tierschutzgesetz gehe, antwortete Herr Mohnert, dass das diese Vereinsrechtsexperten natürlich mit bedacht hätten. Außerdem könne damit jeder Verein/Gewässerbewirtschafter machen was er wolle und an ca. 95% der Gewässer in Bayern würde es ja schon Hegepläne geben.

Wir werden versuchen das nachzuprüfen. 

Ebenso, ob in diesen Hegeplänen Fischarten, die vom Bundesartenschutzgesetz betroffen sind (Moderlieschen, Gründling etc.), da auch immer vom gesetzlichen Rückwurfverbot laut Hegeplan ausgenommen sind (da diese Hegepläne sonst dem Bundesnaturschutz- und dem Bundesartenschutzgesetz widersprechen würden).

Alles in allem freut es mich sehr, dass der VDSF in Person von Herrn Mohnert nun Kontakt aufgenommen hat.

Wenngleich ich zugeben muss, dass ich weder verstanden habe, was Herr Mohnert von mir eigentlich wollte - Noch kann ich die von Herrn Mohnert genannten Fakten nachvollziehen, da diese sämtlich schon vorher widerlegt waren.

Auch die angelpolitische Einstellung kann ich nicht teilen.

Ich habe Herrn Mohnert jedoch die angelpolitischen Grundsätze unserer Redaktion mit seinem Einverständnis zugesandt und warte da noch auf seine Stellungnahme/Anmerkungen dazu.
Angelpolitische Grundätze unserer Redaktion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367



*Teil 2
Die daraus resultierenden Nachfragen an den DAV samt Antworten.*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> um zur Aufklärung der Anglerschaft mit Fakten beizutragen, beantworte ich nachfolgend die von Ihnen gestellten Fragen:
> 
> ...




*Teil 3
Die schriftliche Rückfrage bei Herrn Mohnert wegen des Telefonates und die Antwort dazu.*



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mohnert,
> im Rahmen einer ausgewogenen Berichterstattung möchte ich natürlich auch gerne auch die Ansichten des VDSF den Anglern näherbringen.
> 
> Daher würde ich Sie bitten, folgende von Ihnen in unserem Telefonat gemachten Aussagen zu bestätigen, damit wir dies entsprechend guten Gewissens auch veröffentlichen können.
> ...



Die Antwort von Herrn Mohnert:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner, so lassen sich die gestellten Fragen leider nicht beantworten.
> 
> Zu 1. Ja, das ist richtig, wobei die Verantwortung nun bei den geschäftsführenden Präsidien liegt.
> 
> ...



*Teil 4
Die aus diesen Antworten und Belegen hervorgehende Betrachtungsweise durch die Redaktion*
Für mich bleibt festzuhalten, dass man sich im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion nur auf das Geschriebene verlassen kann, nicht aber auf das Gesprochene.

Gerade die Auseinandersetzung um "hautpamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder" macht dies klar.

Denn nach meiner Erinnerung wurde dies mir von Herrn Mohnert im Telefonat auch so klar gemacht, dass es um "hauptamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder" geht - im Gegensatz dann zu seiner schriftlichen Antwort.. 

Und so ist es ja auch unter Bezug auf die Hauptversammlung des VDSF und die dort stattgefundene Verbandsausschusssitzung ja auch offiziell innerhalb des VDSF verbreitet und dann wohl auch für wahr befunden worden.
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/vereinigung-des-vdsf-mit-dem-dav/

So wie ich das dann wohl im Telefonat falsch verstanden habe, haben das dann wohl auch Hauptversammlung und Verbandsausschuss des VDSF falsch verstanden - laut Veröffentlichung Fischereiverband Saar.. 

Oder - das ist die andere Möglichkeit - es wurde nicht falsch verstanden, sondern bewusst so als Gerücht gestreut. 

Von wem auch immer.... 

Denn wie es eben auch auf den Seiten des Saarverbandes zu lesen steht, ist es ja klar so, wie es Herr Mohnert auch mir gegenüber in meiner Erinnerung telefonisch gesagt hatte. 

Und eben nicht so, wie er es dann schriftlich dargestellt hat und uns als Mail zukommen lies. 

Wenn jedoch solche "Mißverständnisse" in der Kommunikation nicht nur zwischen Verbänden und unserer Redaktion, sondern anscheinend auch zwischen den beiden Verbänden VDSF und DAV *und zumindest beim VDSF auch innerhalb des eigenen Verbandes vorkommen*, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn es mit der Fusion nicht vorangehen kann.

Denn da kann man dann sicher nicht von einem "vertrauensvollen Arbeiten" zwischen den jetzigen Gremien der Verbände sprechen, wenn man sich auf das gesprochene Wort nicht verlassen kann.

So wie es aber einst bei der 12er-Kommission von allen Seiten konstatiert wurde:
Eine gute, vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit im gegenseitigen Respekt..

*Ob das jetzt "kommunikative Mißverständnisse" sind oder das bewusste Hintertreiben der Fusion durch das Streuen nachweisbar falscher Gerüchte, diese Beurteilung können und wollen wir nicht redaktionell aufarbeiten.*

Das muss wohl jeder Leser und Angler alleine für sich entscheiden.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## borchi (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

ich bin echt baff, wie hier einige User auf die Bemühungen für unserer Interessen reagieren....

Es kann nur einen Weg geben, und das sind die Forderungen des DAV durchzusetzen. Die Forderungen des DAV sind zu aller erst die Forderungen von uns ANGLERN.

Ich kann mich doch als Verband nicht dafür stark machen, das alle gefangenen Fische entnommen werden müssen.

Es MUSS ums Angeln gehen und nicht um Politik. Und wenn es hauptamtliche Geschäftsführer geben würde, na und? Wichtig ist doch nur das Ziel eines Verbandes!

Ganz Ganz schlimm was hier einige Leute schreiben!!! Ich persönlich vetraue dem, was ich in der Threaderöffnung gelesen habe, das Bild von Herrn Mohnert und den obrigen des VDSF manifestiert sich dazu immer mehr.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Hallo borchi,
hallo miteinander.


In meinen Augen macht es wenig Sinn hier im Forum rumzujammern. Wenn Du bzw. Ihr der Auffassung bist (seid), dass der VDSF gegen die Interessen der Angler arbeitet und der DAV die bessere Alternative ist, dann gibt es nur eine logische Konsequenz: 

Hinsetzen und einen schriftlichen Antrag an den eigenen Angelverein. Inhalt: Auf der nächsten Hauptversammlung soll über den Austritt beim VDSF und Eintritt beim DAV debattiert und abgestimmt werden.

Nur das ist eine klare Ansage. Nur jammern ist windelweich.

Klare Einstellungen – klare Taten.

Servus
Fischer am Inn

P.S. Ich bin überzeugter VDSFler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Hinsetzen und einen schriftlichen Antrag an den eigenen Angelverein. Inhalt: Auf der nächsten Hauptversammlung soll über den Austritt beim VDSF und Eintritt beim DAV debattiert und abgestimmt werden



Vollkommen richtig!
Sagen und  schreiben wir immer wieder!

Gilt aber auch andersrum:
Wer für Nachtangelvberbote, gesetzliche Rückwurverbote, möglichst schweren Zugang zumn angeln ist etc., der kann auch in seinem bisherigen DAV-Verein den Antrag einbringen, zum VDSF zu wechseln!

So gehts:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann kann auch jeder Angler selber mit dafür sorgen, in welchem Verband sein Verein dann organisiert ist.
> Den Leitfaden dazu gibts auch:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## ivo (21. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig!
> Sagen und  schreiben wir immer wieder!
> 
> Gilt aber auch andersrum:
> ...



Lynchen ist dann in der Versammlung inbegriffen.


----------



## borchi (21. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

ich bin aus diesem Gründen aktiv in einem DAV Verein (im Westen)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Je nachdem wie das weitergeht wird das sicherlich zukünftig auch nich weitere Veränderungen bringen - Da werden welche in den VDSF und welche in den DAV wechseln, wenn sie die Fusion nicht schaffen....


----------



## GeraldL (23. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Es scheint wohl so, dass die Finanzen der entscheidende Knackpunkt bei den Fusionsverhandlungen sind. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der DAV seine hauptamt-lichen Mitarbeiter um jeden Preis behalten und auch finanzieren möchte. Insbesondere da es ja zu meist altgediente Funktionäre aus Vorwendezeiten sind. In Sachsen- Anhalt beispielsweise war über Jahre der Geschäftsführer des Landesanglerverbandes des DAV, gleichzeitig als Präsident sein eigener Arbeitgeber. Toll oder !!!! Das machte natürlich Schule. Heute haben selbst einige Vereine so z.B. in Burg und Bitterfeld auch hauptamt-liche Vorstandsmitarbeiter, die finanziell vom DAV unterstützt werden. Bei schwindenen Mitgliederzahlen muss man sich die nötigen Mittel eben organisieren. Das soll wohl auch mit den Beiträgen der VDSF Mitglieder geschehen. Innerhalb des DAV denkt man für 2012 über Bertragserhöhungen zwischen 5 und 20,- EUR nach. Vielleicht sollten die Herren im Präsidium lieber überlegen wie und wo man sparen könnte. 

Dafür wo die Mitgliedsbeiträge eigendlich gedacht sind, für aktive Gewässerpflege, Fischbesatz und aktives Gemein-schaftsleben werden sie im DAV Sachsen-Anhalt nur selten eingesetzt. Sicher gibt es hier Statistiken die anderes bele-gen. Aber jeder weis ja wie es mit Statistiken so ist.

Sicher leisten die Verbandsmitglieder des DAV eine Vielzahl an freiwillige Arbeitsstungen aber mit Müllsammeln, Wettkampfangeln betreuen und Angelstellen säubern ist unseren Gewässern nicht geholfen.

Trotzdem allen Sportfreunden ob VDSF oder DAV ein ehrliches "Petri- Heil"


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Was ist eigentlich an bezahlten "Vereinsoberen" auszusetzen? Mal ganz ehrlich!

Ich finde das vollkommen in Ordnung. Solch eine Struktur ist doch nicht nur beim DAV so üblich - das zieht sich durch die gesamte Vereinslandschaft in Deutschland. Je größer so ein Verein / Verband ist, desto mehr Arbeit fällt dort auch an. Wenn es dort Aufwandsentschädigungen gibt, ist das in meinen Augen vollkommen legitim.

Selbst in meinem Hundesportverein mit knapp 30 Mitgliedern bekommt der Vorsitzende und die Trainerschaft eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung ... und da regt sich kein Mensch drüber auf. Schließlich opfern die einen nicht geringen Anteil ihrer Freizeit dem Verein.

Und das dürfte in einem DAV-Präsidium auch nicht anders sein.

Und ich bin auch ganz froh, dass es beim DAV "Hauptberufliche" gibt - ich kann jederzeit in der Fritz-Zubeil-Strasse anrufen und habe jemanden an der Strippe, der auch weiß, wovon er spricht.


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an bezahlten "Vereinsoberen" auszusetzen?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich zu. Gute Leute müssen bezahlt werden. Über die Höhe kann man immer diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Wenns festgelegt ist, wer was bekommt, kann man weniger mauscheln als mit "Vereinspauschalen" etc..

Soweit ich weiss, sind Personalausgaben auch beim VDSF der größte Posten jedes Jahr, muss ich noch verifizieren..


----------



## Rumpel (26. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Moin!

Gibts was neues, haste "verifiziert"? ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Noch dran.


----------



## ivo (26. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Zumindest ein Regionalverband des DAV wird eine Mitgliederabstimmung dazu durchführen. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*



> Moin!
> 
> Gibts was neues, haste "verifiziert"? ;-)



Der Anfang ist zumindest gemacht.

Ich habe nun Dokumente aus 2007 vorliegen, durch die wir uns aber noch durchkämpfen müssen.

Nach erstem Überblick kann man feststellen, dass die Personalkosten sowie die damit verbundenen (Reisekosten etc.) der größte Posten auch im VDFS sind.

Ebenso, dass es wohl da innerhalb des Verbandes einige Umstimmigkeiten gab, weil wohl teilweise für Telefon/Internteanschlüsse überhöhte Rechnungen gestellt wurden sowie bei Fahrtkosten auch Ehefrauen mit eingereicht wurden.

Sind aber über 50 Seiten zum durchackern, dauert also noch etwas..


----------



## Rumpel (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Hallo!

Die Sache ist nun schon über 2 Wochen her, habt ihr die Akte nun durchforstet und was ist dabei rausgekommen?

Vielleicht sollte man die Kosten auch mit den des DAV gegenüberstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF und DAV, die Fusion - oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...*

Da wir keine Riesenredaktion haben und momentan damit  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204797&page=33 mehr als ausgelsatet sind, kommen wir dazu leider momentan nicht.
SORRY!
Es gibt halt augenscheinlich bei den Verbänden (allen) zu viele, auch immer wieder aktuelle "Baustellen"....


----------

